# Bremsen Upgrade ?



## filo78 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo

ich fahren LTD Team 2008 mit den nervenden klingelgeräusch aus der vorderen Bremse.

Vor Kurzem habe ich folgende Mail bekommen.
Gibt es das schon und funktionierts auch ?

_Hallo, 
es soll ein Upgrade für Bremsen mit diesem Problem geben. Die Teile befinden sich noch in der Testphase! Sollte aber in ca. 4 Wochen bei Formula verfügbar sein! 

_


----------



## tutterchen (16. Juli 2008)

als dauerklingelgeschädigter sting fahrer wäre das mal eine neuigkeit von interesse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rauli (16. Juli 2008)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Das nervige Klingeln plagt mich ebenfalls.


----------



## sHub3Rt (17. Juli 2008)

na da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt^^


----------



## CUBEquattro (29. Juli 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> als dauerklingelgeschädigter sting fahrer wäre das mal eine neuigkeit von interesse ...




Hallo fahre seit ca. 3 wochen ein CUBE AMS 125 K24
ganz ehrlich mir vergeht die Lust, habe es sofort nach 3 Tagen reklamiert, der Händler meint es könnte sein dass die Bremse durch das Reifenprofil anfängt zu schwingen und dadurch anfängt zu SINGEN!
Bin zwar stolz ein Cube zu besitzen , aber ganz ehrlich traut man sich nicht  mal durch die Fussgängerzone zu fahren, weil alle nur nüchtern Lächeln , wenn Sie ein so teures Rad mit solchen Geräuschen hören.
gespottet wird überall wo ich mit dem Rad auftauche,
meine Nachbarn zeigen mich demnächst an wegen Ruhestörung!


----------



## Cunelli (29. Juli 2008)

Da könnte dein Händler recht haben: meine HR-Bremse (HFX 9) klingelte auf glatten Wegen immer zwischen 23 und 25 kmh. Nach Austauschen des Hinterreifens ist davon nichts mehr zu hören.


----------



## MPK (29. Juli 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Hallo fahre seit ca. 3 wochen ein CUBE AMS 125 K24
> ganz ehrlich mir vergeht die Lust, habe es sofort nach 3 Tagen reklamiert, der Händler meint es könnte sein dass die Bremse durch das Reifenprofil anfängt zu schwingen und dadurch anfängt zu SINGEN!
> Bin zwar stolz ein Cube zu besitzen , aber ganz ehrlich traut man sich nicht  mal durch die Fussgängerzone zu fahren, weil alle nur nüchtern Lächeln , wenn Sie ein so teures Rad mit solchen Geräuschen hören.
> gespottet wird überall wo ich mit dem Rad auftauche,
> meine Nachbarn zeigen mich demnächst an wegen Ruhestörung!



Fals das noch nicht gemacht wurde:
Bei neuen Bikes lässt sich das Klingeln meist durch das Ausrichten des Bremssattels beseitigen:
Löse die gekennzeichneten Schrauben, ziehe dann die Bremse (und halten) und Schraube den Sattel wieder fest. Funktioniert nicht immer gleich beim ersten mal.


----------



## CUBEquattro (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
das ging aber schnell, danke für den Tip , werde es heute Abend sofort ausprobieren, melde mich dann mal wieder.
Übrigens gilt das gleiche auch für die vordere Bremse?
Weil meine hintere macht mir keine Sorgen!

MFG


----------



## CUBEquattro (30. Juli 2008)

Cunelli schrieb:


> Da könnte dein Händler recht haben: meine HR-Bremse (HFX 9) klingelte auf glatten Wegen immer zwischen 23 und 25 kmh. Nach Austauschen des Hinterreifens ist davon nichts mehr zu hören.



welchen Reifen hast Du nun hinten drauf?

MFG


----------



## MPK (30. Juli 2008)

@CUBEquattro: ja, das kannst Du vorn genauso machen. Es klappt halt nicht immer gleich beim ersten mal D), da es passieren kann, das der Bremssattel durch das Festziehen der Schrauben wieder etwas verrutscht.


----------



## Cunelli (30. Juli 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> welchen Reifen hast Du nun hinten drauf?
> 
> MFG



Den IRC Mibro Marathon. Vorher hatte ich den normalen Mibro, und wenn du dir von dem mal das Bild unten ansiehst, fällt der große Abstand zwischen den Stollenpaaren auf. Fährt sich wie über ein Waschbrett. Außerdem fährt sich der Reifen in diesen Zwischenräumen schnell ab, wenn man einen relativ niederen Druck fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBEquattro (30. Juli 2008)

Cunelli schrieb:


> Den IRC Mibro Marathon. Vorher hatte ich den normalen Mibro, und wenn du dir von dem mal das Bild unten ansiehst, fällt der große Abstand zwischen den Stollenpaaren auf. Fährt sich wie über ein Waschbrett. Außerdem fährt sich der Reifen in diesen Zwischenräumen schnell ab, wenn man einen relativ niederen Druck fährt.



den kenn ich gar net!
wie ist der denn gegenüber dem Nobby Nic?


----------



## Cunelli (30. Juli 2008)

Schlechter, weil er meine Bremse zum Klingeln bringt. 
Den Nobby Nic hab ich nur mal kurz vorne gefahren, kann deshalb leider keine qualifizierte Auskunft geben.


----------



## BEEF (30. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich versteh den Ausgangspost nicht so ganz.. 

also da ich ja auch "leicht" von dem Bremsensound betroffen bin interessiert mich das auch mal.. und nach 700km einfahren ist es zwar besser, aber bei 20km (was ich "leider" bei ner gemütlichen Runde mit der Freundinn fahre) klingeln sie auch immer noch.. war jetzt bei der Erstinspektion und sie wurden "nachgestellt" aber er kannte das Problem ja auch schon, und machte mir nicht viel Hoffnung..

also um was Genau geht es denn jetzt in dieser Mail von Cube???

was soll getauscht werde, bzw wird getestet?

Und ich lese ja hier im Forum fast nur von Oro K18 und k24 Bremsen mit dem Problem? ist das denn wirklich nur bei diesen Modellen?? was ist mit den Luisen?? 

Gruss chris


----------



## Tofi02 (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

bei meinem LTD CC Modell 2007 mit Oro K18 / Racing Ralph hatte ich nach der ersten Tour das gleiche Problem vorne. 

Seit dem ich aber die Bremsscheibe / Bremssattel wie oben beschrieben penibel ausgericht habe, ist Ruhe und das mittlerweile schon "einige" km. Auch Vorderradein- und -ausbau ist kein Problem.

Gruss
Tofi


----------



## citycobra (31. Juli 2008)

was ich defakto zum problem der oro k18 / k24 sagen kann ist, dass formula neue bremsscheiben für diese modelle entwickelt (hat). diese erscheinen mit den 2009er bremsanlagen nach der messe. ich gehe also mal davon aus, dass die neuen bremsscheiben (angeblich neues design) gegen ende september verfügbar sein sollten. das wave-design mit der unregelmäßigen lochverteilung scheint das hauptproblem der oro k18 / k24 zu sein.


----------



## BEEF (31. Juli 2008)

naja, die werden sie ja dann aber nicht Kostenlos tauschen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (1. August 2008)

BEEF schrieb:


> naja, die werden sie ja dann aber nicht Kostenlos tauschen oder?



wenn sie was auf sich halten dann schon.

ich hab das auch, und mittlerweile geht es mir einfach tierisch auf die nerven. und wenn ich mir schon nen schickes cube mit ner dollen k24 hole möchte ich auch dass sie richtig läuft, und für mich zählt dazu auch, dass sie dies geräuschlos tut.


----------



## citycobra (2. August 2008)

bei problemen mit der oro k24 bremsanlage einfach an den cube-händler vor ort wenden. dieser gibt die angelegenheit dann weiter an formula. normalerweise bekommt man zunächst neue scheiben und beläge zugeschickt, weil sich bei vielen das problem bereits dadurch beheben lies (so die aussage des technikers).


----------



## CUBEquattro (2. August 2008)

Tofi02 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei meinem LTD CC Modell 2007 mit Oro K18 / Racing Ralph hatte ich nach der ersten Tour das gleiche Problem vorne.
> 
> ...



Hallo habe mal das gleiche Probiert, Bremssattel gelockert, wieder angezogen.......und.....alle Vöglein sind schon da, alle Vöglein.......
Das muntere "singen " geht weiter, ich habe es bestimmt über 10 mal versucht, es geht und geht einfach net weg. allerdings habe ich einen zwieiten "Sänger" an Board, die hintere Bremse fängt auch schon an!

Sorry , aber nach den Tests die ich gelesen habe, ist die Bremse allerdings mehr Schrott als gut!
Es kann einfach nicht sein , das bei einem Bike um die 2000,-und aufwärts sowas passiert und angeblich nicht zu beseitigen ist.
ich bin enttäuscht, ich denke mal in der 5000,-.EUR klasse dürfte das Problem behoben sein!


----------



## citycobra (2. August 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Hallo habe mal das gleiche Probiert, Bremssattel gelockert, wieder angezogen.......und.....alle Vöglein sind schon da, alle Vöglein.......
> Das muntere "singen " geht weiter, ich habe es bestimmt über 10 mal versucht, es geht und geht einfach net weg. allerdings habe ich einen zwieiten "Sänger" an Board, die hintere Bremse fängt auch schon an!
> 
> Sorry , aber nach den Tests die ich gelesen habe, ist die Bremse allerdings mehr Schrott als gut!
> ...



mach dir bei der hinteren bremse mal den spaß und befestige die hydraulikleitung kurz vorm bremssattel mit einem kabelbinder an der hinterbaustrebe. das verhindert vibriationen und eventuell auch das klingeln der bremse. dieser ratschlag kommt übrigens direkt von formula und lindert häufig die probleme, nur falls mich hier jemand für bekloppt erklären möchte.


----------



## CUBEquattro (3. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> mach dir bei der hinteren bremse mal den spaß und befestige die hydraulikleitung kurz vorm bremssattel mit einem kabelbinder an der hinterbaustrebe. das verhindert vibriationen und eventuell auch das klingeln der bremse. dieser ratschlag kommt übrigens direkt von formula und lindert häufig die probleme, nur falls mich hier jemand für bekloppt erklären möchte.




das werde ich gleich mal versuchen, aber was ist mit der vorderen Bremse, die muss ich wahrscheinlich an ein Baum befetigen!


----------



## citycobra (3. August 2008)

je nachdem wie schwerwiegend deine probleme mit der bremse sind und wenn sich dein cube händler quer stellt, würde ich mich an deiner stelle direkt an cube wenden. den weg musste ich leider auch gehen, damit die ganze angelegenheit voran geht.


----------



## CUBEquattro (4. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> mach dir bei der hinteren bremse mal den spaß und befestige die hydraulikleitung kurz vorm bremssattel mit einem kabelbinder an der hinterbaustrebe. das verhindert vibriationen und eventuell auch das klingeln der bremse. dieser ratschlag kommt übrigens direkt von formula und lindert häufig die probleme, nur falls mich hier jemand für bekloppt erklären möchte.



Den spass musste ich mir erst gar nicht machen mit der hinteren Bremse, die war bereits befestigt mit kabelbindern!
"Ein Männlein steht im Walde ganz still und stumm......."
weiter gehts! zum verwzweifeln

habe am WE meine Bremse vorn mal auseinandergenommen und die Beläge kontrolliert, saubergemacht, ausgerichtet und reingespuckt, funzt immer noch nicht!

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit anderen Bremsen, welche würdet ihr mir vorschlagen zum Kauf, bzw. wechsel!


----------



## fasj (4. August 2008)

Hallo,
also das die K24 in den Tests so gelobt wurde versteh ich auch nicht.
Die erwartete Bissigkeit fehlt bei mir total.
Händeler weiß auch keinen Rat mehr (Entlüftet, eingestellt, neue Beläge). Findet es aber, wenn er es fährt wohl OK. 
Hab mit Bremsbelägen experimentiert. Ausser dass die Dinger unterschiedlichst verschleissen hab ich nicht grosse unterschiede festgestellt.
Jetzt hab ich ein bisschen am Bremmssattel eingestellt. Finde jetzt das es etwas besser bremst, aber das ist völlig subjektiv.
Dafür Klingelt es jetzt stärker.

ABER ! Ich bin vorher eine Hope C2 gefahren, und wenn jemand meint eine K24 klingelt, sollter er mal die C2 fahren 

Bei der C2 hab ich es mit etwas Kupferpaste auf der Rückseite der Beläge fast in den Griff bekommen.
Wie das die K24 verträgt weiß ich allerdings im Mioment noch nicht.
Wer es aber irgendwann mal probieren. 
Hab aber schon gelesen, dass es "galvanische Korossions" Probleme geben soll. Find den Threas aber gerade nicht mehr.

Was ich zur Zeit schade finde, dass hier im Cube-Forum viele Probleme diskutiert werde, die keine "Cube" Probleme sind.
Wenn man hier so liest, Bremsen, Dämpfer, Gabel....
Mann könnte manchmal meinen, Cube sei doch nicht das wahre....
Zitat aus anderem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4997718&postcount=12

Ich für meinen Teil bin noch immer begeistert von meine AMS125.
Fährt sich super, sieht gut aus.
Klar, Bremsverlegung musste ich ändern und die K24 nervt etwas. Aber unterm Strich würd ich es wieder kaufen. 

fasj


----------



## CUBEquattro (4. August 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also das die K24 in den Tests so gelobt wurde versteh ich auch nicht.
> Die erwartete Bissigkeit fehlt bei mir total.
> Händeler weiß auch keinen Rat mehr (Entlüftet, eingestellt, neue Beläge). Findet es aber, wenn er es fährt wohl OK.
> ...



Ich bemängele ja nicht CUBE sondern die Formula K24 Oro, deswegen frage ich ja nach einer alternativen Bremse und nicht nach einem alternativ Rad!
MFG


----------



## fasj (4. August 2008)

Hi,
sorry, war nicht auf Dich speziell gemünzt.

Ich hab halt nur den Eindruck, dass hier viele Probleme nicht Cubespezifisch sind und vielleicht das Bremsenforum oder das Gabelforum besser geeignet wären.

Egal.

Am Rande noch, dass mit dem Kabelbinder ist soweit ich weiß bei Ghost vorgeschlagen worden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4887405#post4887405

Viel Spass beim Biken 

fasj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## citycobra (4. August 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also das die K24 in den Tests so gelobt wurde versteh ich auch nicht.
> Die erwartete Bissigkeit fehlt bei mir total.
> Händeler weiß auch keinen Rat mehr (Entlüftet, eingestellt, neue Beläge). Findet es aber, wenn er es fährt wohl OK.
> ...



ich finde das irgendwie komisch und habe langsam das gefühl, dass es verschiedene versionen der k24 gibt. meine bremse beißt wie sau und das scheint auch zu den extremen problemen zu führen, weil die gelochten scheiben quasi die vibriationen verursachen. je höher der grip der bremse desto stärker auch die vibriationen die auf den rahmen übertragen werden. vom druckpunkt und der bremskraft her habe ich noch nichts besseres als die k24 gefahren ... und dann fingen die probleme an. ^^


----------



## citycobra (4. August 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Ich bemängele ja nicht CUBE sondern die Formula K24 Oro, deswegen frage ich ja nach einer alternativen Bremse und nicht nach einem alternativ Rad!
> MFG



eine gute alternative wären die "2008er xt" oder die "magura louise bat".


----------



## fatz (5. August 2008)

@all:
mal eine dumme frage, damit auch ein depp wie ich es kapiert: singen eure bremsen jetzt, d.h. schleift
die scheibe im "leerlauf" oder rubbeln/pfeifen/quietschen sie beim bremsen?

das zingzingzing gesinge sollte man durch einstellen des bremssattels und falls die scheibe einen schlag
hat durch ausrichten der scheibe eigentlich hinkriegen.

das andere ist weit ernsthafter. ich hab an meiner juicy fast n jahr rumgedoktert bis sie nicht mehr
gerubbelt hat. letztlich haben nur swissstop belaege und mit einschraenkungen coolstop (pfeifen leicht)
geholfen.
vielleicht hilft euch das ja weiter......


----------



## CUBEquattro (5. August 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> @all:
> mal eine dumme frage, damit auch ein depp wie ich es kapiert: singen eure bremsen jetzt, d.h. schleift
> die scheibe im "leerlauf" oder rubbeln/pfeifen/quietschen sie beim bremsen?
> 
> ...




Nein, die singen bzw haben Resonanzschwingungen während der normalen Fahrt (geradeausfahrt!), beim Bremsen, packen die richtig gut zu und geben kein Laut von sich, ausser die Scheiben waren oder sind nass, dann gibt es ein quitschen!


----------



## fatz (5. August 2008)

mal die scheiben ausgerichtet? so durch druecken mit beiden daumen auf die vorstehenden bereiche 
und gegenziehen mit den anderen fingern?
oder sogar mal andere scheibenhersteller probiert? oder hat formula auch seine sondermaße wie
avid (185)?
nasse scheiben quietschen alle....


----------



## filo78 (5. August 2008)

Kann man denn die Oro Bremsscheiben gegen andere ( Hersteller ) austauschen ? Wäre dann auch das Problem gelöst ?

Welche Scheiben würdet ihr empfehlen ?

Ende September ist die Saison schon fast vorbei,so macht das fahren keinen Spass.


----------



## BEEF (5. August 2008)

Naja, ich spiele auch schon mit den Gedanken die Bremsscheibe vorne mal zu tauschen.. aber sehs eigentlich nicht ein bei nem neuen Bike...

hab Cube mal ne Email geschrieben was sie meine, wie ich vorgehen soll.. aber hat sich noch keiner gemeldet..


----------



## fatz (5. August 2008)

filo78 schrieb:


> Kann man denn die Oro Bremsscheiben gegen andere ( Hersteller ) austauschen ?


technisch: wenn der durchmesser, die breite der reibflaeche und die dicke passen, ja.
dicke ist in allen mir bekannte faellen 2,0mm, der durchmesser steht drauf und 
die breite der reibflaeche kannst easy nachmessen

garantie: essig....



> Wäre dann auch das Problem gelöst ?


kann sein, muss aber nicht. schau halt erst mal nach ob die scheibe einen schlag hat
und versuch ihn zu beseitigen....



			
				BEEF schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich spiele auch schon mit den Gedanken die Bremsscheibe vorne mal zu tauschen.. aber sehs eigentlich nicht ein bei nem neuen Bike...


hab ich mir damal bei den probs mit der juicy auch gedacht.....


----------



## Fabio7130 (5. August 2008)

http://www.zweirad-huber.ch/biketeile/de/bestellung.php

Hab da etwas für euch gefunden das abhilfe schaffen könnte.

Die klingeln sind viebrationen die meistens vom Reifen hervor gerufen werden.
probíert mal die Speichenspannung zu erhöhen  oder anderen Reifen pobieren.

Hatte bei meinem Cube Fritzz das gleiche(200er Scheibe) Vorne und hinten mit ner 180er Scheibe.habe es durch das ausrichten des Bremssattels so hinbekommen das es nicht mehr klingelt alles andere führte zu keinem großen Erfolg

Leider hab ich die Silpads selber noch nicht ausprobiert und kann nichts darüber sagen.
aber es scheint eine sehr vernüftige Lösung zu sein wenn man die so betrachtet.

Denke mal das Formula an etwas ähnlichem arbeitet.und nicht nur bei Formula ist das problem bekannt auch bei vielen anderen Herstellern.

>Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich   die Bremspower von den Formulas ist echt fett 
war auch etwas entäuscht am Anfang   da ich aber das Problem nicht mehr habe bin ich echt begeistert von den "The One"

Wünsche allen viel Glück mit dem Beseitigen des Klingelns   haut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filo78 (6. August 2008)

Ja ist schön und gut ,aber wieso sollen wir das bezahlen wenn wir noch volle Garantie haben.

Hat schon jemand deswegen sein Bike zurückgegeben und sein Geld 
zurückverlangt ?
Kann man das machen ?


----------



## citycobra (6. August 2008)

filo78 schrieb:


> Ja ist schön und gut ,aber wieso sollen wir das bezahlen wenn wir noch volle Garantie haben.
> 
> Hat schon jemand deswegen sein Bike zurückgegeben und sein Geld
> zurückverlangt ?
> Kann man das machen ?



das wird nicht funktionieren, weil es sich dabei um einen minderschweren mangel handelt. du kannst lediglich darauf pochen, dass das problem beseitigt wird (z.b. durch eine andere bremsanlage).


----------



## CUBEquattro (6. August 2008)

citycobra schrieb:


> das wird nicht funktionieren, weil es sich dabei um einen minderschweren mangel handelt. du kannst lediglich darauf pochen, dass das problem beseitigt wird (z.b. durch eine andere bremsanlage).



das ist nur zum teil richtig!
denn, der händler hat das recht der nachbesserung! und das ganze dreimal wegen des gleichen mangels, erst dann hast du das recht die ware zurückzugeben oder eine preisminderung zu verlangen!
aber in der praxis sieht es etwas schwerer aus, denn kein händler ist bescheuert genug , dem kunden zu sagen es wäre immer wieder das selbe problem, es ist nun ansichtssache, er könnte beim dritten mal sagen, es lag nicht an der bremsanlage sondern, z. B. ::: es war ein steinchen, die reifen haben ein ungünstiges profil, und und und irgendetwas lapidares wird der händler schon finden, damit er nicht wandeln muss!
daher ..... lasst sie singen!


----------



## FalloutBoy (7. August 2008)

Moin,

kann jemand einen Tipp zu alternativen, aber, kompatiblen Bremsscheiben für die K24 (160/180 mm) geben, mit der das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen ist ? Konkret an einem Cube Sting K24 ? 

Danke & Grüße


----------



## CUBEquattro (12. August 2008)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann jemand einen Tipp zu alternativen, aber, kompatiblen Bremsscheiben für die K24 (160/180 mm) geben, mit der das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen ist ? Konkret an einem Cube Sting K24 ?
> 
> Danke & Grüße




GENAU!

möchte gern mal eine Auskunft von den "alten Füchsen" haben , die sich in der Szene gut auskennen!

Welche Bremse würdet Ihr persönlich vorziehen , wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, am besten mit der günstigsten angefangen bis zur teuersten Anlage (Ranking)

Mein Händler bot mir an , die Bremse nochmals einzustellen und evtl. die Bremse komplett auszutauschen gegen eine Magura Louise, was haltet Ihr davon?
welche Bremse ist den nun wirklich besser die Formula K24 oder die Magura Louise?
oder gibt es eine noch bessere für ein bisschen mehr Geld?


----------



## Dauerposter (12. August 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> das ist nur zum teil richtig!
> denn, der händler hat das recht der nachbesserung! und das ganze dreimal wegen des gleichen mangels, erst dann hast du das recht die ware zurückzugeben oder eine preisminderung zu verlangen!
> aber in der praxis sieht es etwas schwerer aus, denn kein händler ist bescheuert genug , dem kunden zu sagen es wäre immer wieder das selbe problem, es ist nun ansichtssache, er könnte beim dritten mal sagen, es lag nicht an der bremsanlage sondern, z. B. ::: es war ein steinchen, die reifen haben ein ungünstiges profil, und und und irgendetwas lapidares wird der händler schon finden, damit er nicht wandeln muss!
> daher ..... lasst sie singen!



Die Vermutung des Fehlschlagens der Nachbesserung gem. § 440 S.2 BGB setzt nicht voraus, dass zwei Mal derselbe Mangel nicht behoben werden konnte, es können auch verschiedene Mängel sein.

Der Verkäufer hat nicht das Recht, dreimal nachzubessern; er hat regelmäßig nur zwei Versuche.

Das, was citycobra angesprochen hat, ist ebenfalls zu beachten: Sollte es sich nicht um einen erheblichen Mangel handeln, kann (auch bei Fehlschlagen der Nacherfüllung) nicht zurückgetreten (aber gemindert) werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberni (12. August 2008)

Servus, 
bin zwar schon "älter" aber nicht unbedingt ein "Fuchs". Also ob die Louise so viel besser ist wie die Oro, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin mit meiner Louise sehr zufrieden, wobei sie auch nicht 100% "klingelfrei" ist. Seit ich vorn noch 200 er Scheiben drauf habe, klingelt sie bei einem bestimmten Tempo auch ab und an. Hab auch schon ewig viel rumprobiert. Das Problem ist, wie schon so oft angesprochen, daß es jede Menge Faktoren gibt, die beeinflußen, ob Geräusche entstehen oder nicht. Schnellspanner, Radnabe mit Spiel, Reifen und und und.... Hab auch festgestellt, daß nach peniblen Ausrichten erst fast gar kein klingeln da war, aber nach einer längeren Abfahrt, mit entsprechender Belastung, es wieder angefangen hat.

So viel wie möglich abseits von Asphalt fahren hilft am besten, da hört man Klingel- und Schleifgeräusche am wenigsten.

Gruß Berni!


----------



## Dauerposter (12. August 2008)

Ich habe am AMS125 auch die Louise 2008 (nicht BAT, sondern OEM).

Vorne habe ich auf Asphalt bei Tempo >20 eigentlich immer das Klingeln. Bremssattel schon zigfach ausgerichtet nach allen möglichen Methoden. Schnellspanner ist zugeknallt, Nabe hat kein Spiel und Gabel ist eine Talas32, also sehr verwindungssteif.

Parallel dazu habe ich auch noch das Rubbelproblem. Die Bremse stottert auf den letzten Metern vor Anhalten übel. Beläge waren trotz Einbremsens verglast, wurden aufgefrischt, dann wars besser. Nun wohl schon wieder verglast.

Einen Versuch unternehme ich noch selbst, dann soll sich der Händler damit beschäftigen.

Insgesamt kann ich daher die Louise 2008 nur bedingt empfehlen. Die Bremsleistung mag angenehm sein, aber der Wartungsaufwand (Einstellen, Beläge bearbeiten) und die Geräuschkulisse bietet kaum einen Vorteil zur V-Brake.


----------



## CUBEquattro (12. August 2008)

cuberni schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin zwar schon "älter" aber nicht unbedingt ein "Fuchs". Also ob die Louise so viel besser ist wie die Oro, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin mit meiner Louise sehr zufrieden, wobei sie auch nicht 100% "klingelfrei" ist. Seit ich vorn noch 200 er Scheiben drauf habe, klingelt sie bei einem bestimmten Tempo auch ab und an. Hab auch schon ewig viel rumprobiert. Das Problem ist, wie schon so oft angesprochen, daß es jede Menge Faktoren gibt, die beeinflußen, ob Geräusche entstehen oder nicht. Schnellspanner, Radnabe mit Spiel, Reifen und und und.... Hab auch festgestellt, daß nach peniblen Ausrichten erst fast gar kein klingeln da war, aber nach einer längeren Abfahrt, mit entsprechender Belastung, es wieder angefangen hat.
> 
> So viel wie möglich abseits von Asphalt fahren hilft am besten, da hört man Klingel- und Schleifgeräusche am wenigsten.
> ...


 
Danke Berni, 
ich glaube es gibt keine hydraulisch Scheibenbremse die gut ist, so kommt es mir vor.
Tja, hört sich so an, als würde dadurch mein Problem nur verlagert werden.
Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter!


ÜBRIGENS die von CUBE Deutschland, melden sich auch nicht, auch nach mehrmaligen Anrufen nicht!


----------



## Dauerposter (12. August 2008)

Den Service von CUBE für Endkunden kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen. An CUBEs Service verzweifeln schon die meisten Händler.

Wende dich an deinen Verkäufer!


----------



## mane.m (13. August 2008)

Ich wollt mich jetzt auch mal melden,
ich hab mein AMS 125 zwar erst 1 Woche und auch noch nix festgestellt mit meiner OroK18, aber auf die Frage nach einer guten Bremse kannich nur von der ERfahrung mit meinem Speci sagen: Nix geht über ne Hayes und zwar auch noch die alte HFX. Ich hab sie 8 Jahre gefahren, gewiss nicht geschont und sie hat einiges mitmachen müssen, aber trotz 200er SCheibe und weicher Gabel (Psylo am Ende noch wesentlich verbessert mit dem DT Swiss Spanner!) gabs nie Probleme. Und das ne 200er bei gewissen Schwingungen mal ein wenig klingelt ist ok. Und ich meine wirklich wenig! 
Und das beste ist der Verschleiß! Ich weiß jetzt kommen wieder die Einwürfe: Der wird halt ned fahren, ned bremsen, usw, aber ichhab immer noch die ersten Beläge drin, die sind noch nicht verschlissen und Bremsleistung!? Ein Finger reicht für nen Handstand!

Wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben zum Thema "welche Bremse"

da Mane


----------



## 1298ep (13. August 2008)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann jemand einen Tipp zu alternativen, aber, kompatiblen Bremsscheiben für die K24 (160/180 mm) geben, mit der das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen ist ? Konkret an einem Cube Sting K24 ?
> 
> Danke & Grüße



Bin jetzt umgestiegen:
Ich hab die roten Kool Stop an meiner 24k in Verbindung mit der Windcutter von Alligator 180/160 i.
Bremst wesentlich besser als Org.
Verschleiß ist etwa gleich, kreischt aber wenns naß ist.
Brauche keine Klingel mehr


----------



## Cube Lova (13. August 2008)

Cih kan dir aus persönlicher erfahrung die 2008 er louise ans herz legen. Nur weil einer hier im Tread damit probleme hat heißt das nicht das es alle haben.
Fahre sie seit 1/2 Jahr ( auf meinem enduro)
Super Bremskraft so wie die k24 von nem kumpel von mir . quasi identisch.
Ganz gut zu dosieren und kein Fading. zugegebener maßen sind die Hebel nicht das beste .. was zu dünn aber mit meine dicken handschehen kein Problem. ich hab vorne und hinten 203 mm venti disc. da schleift nichts. mit dem rubbeln das hab ich auch ab und zu aber nur bei bremsungen auf der straße . wenn man auf'm trail ist ist da nichts außer power. ICh fahre sie an einer lyrik und sie ist optimal ausgerichtet. das sie nicht schleift bzw. das die scheibe nicht schwingt und es somit nicht klingelt liegt meiner meinung danach das meine scheiben einen aluspider in der mitte haben udn somit der stabil sind.
also ich find sie klasse auch wenn ich die oro's optisch schöner finde.
kan ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## sheer good (13. August 2008)

auf der nachhausefahrt vom händler hatte ich auch dieses fiese stottern  vorne wie hinten  beim abbremsen (k24). nachdem ich die bremsscheiben mit allzweckreiniger aus der dose (ist wohl vergleichbar mit bremsenreiniger) abgewischt habe ist das problem weg; komplett.


----------



## tutterchen (13. August 2008)

1298ep schrieb:


> Ich hab die roten Kool Stop an meiner 24k



die habe ich hinten auch drauf. war anfänglich sehr begeistert, neigt aber sehr zum rubbeln. die nächsten werden wieder andere beläge. nur welche ?


----------



## CUBEquattro (14. August 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Danke Berni,
> ich glaube es gibt keine hydraulisch Scheibenbremse die gut ist, so kommt es mir vor.
> Tja, hört sich so an, als würde dadurch mein Problem nur verlagert werden.
> Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter!
> ...




Dee habn´s gmeldet! die von Cube!
mal schauen, habe ende der Woche der Termin bei meinem Vertrauensarzt (Händler), er soll bereits einige Tips zur Mängelbeseitigung bekommen haben, da bin ich mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filo78 (14. August 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Dee habn´s gmeldet! die von Cube!
> mal schauen, habe ende der Woche der Termin bei meinem Vertrauensarzt (Händler), er soll bereits einige Tips zur Mängelbeseitigung bekommen haben, da bin ich mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.


 
Das bin ich auch .Halte uns auf dem laufendem.

Übrigens habe ich mal aus Spass ne Hayes 180 Scheibe mit Swissstop Belägen ausprobiert ,das Klingeln ist unverändert.

Ich hoffe das bald eine Abhilfe kommt,lamgsam nervts gewaltig.


----------



## citycobra (14. August 2008)

meine k24 wird nun gegen eine xt2008 ausgetauscht. werde bereichten wie die sich fährt.


----------



## Bruce20 (16. August 2008)

filo78 schrieb:


> Ja ist schön und gut ,aber wieso sollen wir das bezahlen wenn wir noch volle Garantie haben.
> 
> Hat schon jemand deswegen sein Bike zurückgegeben und sein Geld
> zurückverlangt ?
> Kann man das machen ?



Kann man, genau das habe ich letztes Jahr mit meinem LTD Team 07 mit ner K18 gemacht.


----------



## Giant XTC (16. August 2008)

Ich bin fast zwei Jahre die Oro K18 an meinem Stereo gefahren. Geklingelt hat da aber nichts! Und wenn dann kann das eigentlich nur an schlecht augerichteten Bremssattteln liegen.

Ich hatte aber massive Probleme mit Bremsrubbeln und Fading in allen Lebenslagen trotz guter Bremstechnik.

Jetzt habe ich mir eine Juicy 7 zugelegt und bin nach einem Trailurlaub in Finale Ligure bestens zufrieden.

Auf den ersten Abfahren noch etwas Bremsklingeln. Sattel erneut ausgerichtet und schon bei allen Geschwindigkeiten geräuschlos.

Und auch bei 10km steiler Trail mit durchgehend schleifender Bremse kein Fading 

Setup: Juicy 7, 203mm/185mm, Swissstop Beläge


----------



## tutterchen (18. August 2008)

es kommt in diesem thread rüber, als ob die bremsleistung nicht ausreichend wäre. ich bringe fast 90kg auf die waage und kann über fading oder schwache bremsleistung auch bei langen abfahrten nicht klagen. klingeln tut die oro trotzdem ständig.


----------



## CUBEquattro (18. August 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> es kommt in diesem thread rüber, als ob die bremsleistung nicht ausreichend wäre. ich bringe fast 90kg auf die waage und kann über fading oder schwache bremsleistung auch bei langen abfahrten nicht klagen. klingeln tut die oro trotzdem ständig.


 

Moin, 
ne, die Bremsleistung ist hervorragend, die Bremse singt nur eindringlich und das geht einem auf den Sa...!
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass es bei normaler Fahrt (geradeaus) auf ner normalen geteerten Strasse bei ca. 15-20 km/h die Bremse andauernd singt. Es sind eindeutig Resonanzschwingungen und das kann an allem liegen nur nicht an dem was wir bisher eingestellt (bzw. versucht) haben.
Die Formula ist wirklich gut bis auf die Geräusche.
Was bringt einem ein Luxusprodukt , wenn es bei der Nutzung kein Spass macht. (Damit ist nicht nur das Bike gemeint), denn dann kann man sich auch irgeneinen Schund kaufen.


----------



## Giant XTC (18. August 2008)

Ich meine auch nicht die Bremsleistung!

Die Oro ist nämlich ein richtiger Anker, leider wird sie wegen der kompakten Bausweise halt schnell heiß und dass kann gefährlich werden.

Außerdem hat sie in Verbindung mit meiner RS Revelation stark gerubelt...

Alles passé mit der Juicy 7


----------



## @[email protected] (21. August 2008)

Ich kann alle Probleme, die in diesem Thread beschrieben sind, (bis auf eines) nicht teilen. Mein Ex-Stereo mit der K18 war bremstechnisch eine Wucht. Den noch so langen Trail oder die noch so schnelle Abfahrt hat sie immer bestens bewältigt. Ein Singen oder ZingZingZing gibts da nicht. Dazu muss aber gesagt werden, dass ich regelmässig die Bremsen kontrolliere (Bremssattel), also ob sie schleifen, ob die Scheiben nicht einen kleinen Drall haben und ausgerichtet werden müssen usw. Auch nehme ich die Bremsbeläge raus und reinige die Bremsen hin und wieder. Von Vorteil ist hier, dass ich (auch) als Mechaniker in einem Bikeladen arbeite.

Das eine Problem, das ich nennen kann, ist, dass die Bremsbeläge ungleichmässig abgeschliffen werden. Damit kann ich aber leben. Auf dem Stereo waren die Fat Albert. Vorne hatte ich eine 200-er Scheibe, hinten eine 180-er.


----------



## Mikefuture (9. September 2008)

Ihr solltest nicht alle auf der Oro rumhacken  hab ne Hayes Stroker Ryde die mich genauso nervt und singt. Hab mir sogar schon überlegt ne Oro K 18 zu zulegen, weil ich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis durchweg nur positives gehört habe. Naja, jetzt wo ich den Thread gelesen hab... *g*....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (9. September 2008)

also nachdem ich die bremsen nu eingebremst hab (round about hatz 50 kilometer gedauert^^) bin ich absolut zufrieden damit. die dosierung ist absolut spitze, die bremskraft echt brachial (hatte ernsthaft mit dem gedanken gespielt mir hinten auch ne 180er scheibe einzusetzen, obwohl cube das nicht mag^^ aber inzwischen bremst des ding wie eine eins). auch das quietschen der bremse hat aufgehört. nur das klingeln ist geblieben. das ist zwar manchmal echt nervig, aber ich denke damit kann ich leben, solange die bremskraft nicht drunter leidet, was sie ja nicht tut.

wenn mans irgendwie abstellen kann werd ichs trotzdem tun


----------



## citycobra (9. September 2008)

ich kann im moment eigentlich nur die 2008er xt empfehlen. das teil ist absolut ruhig (selbst mit der neuen 203er scheibe vorne) und preis-/leistungsmäßig der hammer. bremsverzögerung und -leistung sind auf absolut gleichem niveau wie bei der oro k24, der druckpunkt lässt sich wunderbar regulieren. ein absoluter kauftipp.


----------



## Knauscamper (11. September 2008)

CUBEquattro schrieb:


> Dee habn´s gmeldet! die von Cube!
> mal schauen, habe ende der Woche der Termin bei meinem Vertrauensarzt (Händler), er soll bereits einige Tips zur Mängelbeseitigung bekommen haben, da bin ich mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.



Hallo CUBEquattro.
Was ist aus den Vorschlägen die CUBE deinem Händler machen wollte geworden? Sind die Probleme nun beseitigt?

Gruß

Armin


----------



## CUBEquattro (11. September 2008)

Knauscamper schrieb:


> Hallo CUBEquattro.
> Was ist aus den Vorschlägen die CUBE deinem Händler machen wollte geworden? Sind die Probleme nun beseitigt?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hallo Armin,

mein "Freundlicher Händler", hat sich mit DEN Leuten (weiss nicht ob es die von Cube oder von Formula waren), auseinandergesetzt, mein Händler hat versucht die Bremse einzustellen, leider mit mäßigem Erfolg.
In 2009 soll von Formula eine neue verstärkte Bremsscheibe herauskommen, diese Bremsscheibe soll ich dann schliesslich auch bekommen!
Ich möchte unbedingt meine Oro24 behalten, daher!

Diese "neue" Bremsscheibe, soll angeblich einen Alu-Spider haben!
Ich denke es ist die Scheibe die in den 2009er Modellen auch verbaut ist
(die Formula R1!)


----------



## starkmusik.de (11. September 2008)

hallo,

nach ca. 6000 km und ca. 40 satteleinstellungen mit einer grimeca system 12 habe ich die folgenden erfahrungen gemacht:

-erstmal hat sie nach dem einfahren auch gesungen, gerubbelt und bei längeren bremsungen auch manchmal gekreischt. einstellen mit der hebelziehmethode: nur kurze besserung (20 vollbremsungen)

ergebnisse:
-rubbeln: bremsscheibe und beläge sollten regelmässig- alle 1-2 wochen- mit bremsenreiniger gereinigt werden->kein rubbeln aber optimale trockenbremsleistung. quietscht dann aber gut bei nass! dagegen wiederum helfen trockenschmierstoffe (natürlich kein öl...) zb talkum. bremsleistung geht leicht zurück, dafür bremst sie geschmeidiger - und leiser.

-singen: kommt von einem schleifenden bremspad. nehmen wir an die beläge und feder sind korrekt und hinterschmiert montiert. die kolben bewegen sich NIE gleichmässig beim ziehen des hebels. wenn man nun den hebel vor dem festschrauben des sattels zieht, und danach loslässt, ist die scheibe weder in der mitte zwischen den belägen, noch in der mitte des sattels.. an ersterer stelle soll sie aber sein um nicht zu schleifen, zweiteres ist wegen der üblicherweise schwimmenden lagerung der bremszylinder (verzeiht mir wenn ich verallgemeiner und nicht auf alle systeme eingehe) GAR NICHT NÖTIG! nur parallel muss (üblicherweise, siehe unten) der sattel sein. und natürlich ist die mitte schön jungs, aber wenns nicht geht 

wenn man also so montiert und dann den hebel zieht, wird natürlich einer der pads die scheibe zuerst erreichen und leicht zur seite drücken, bis der gegendruck den anderen kolben die scheibe erreichen lässt. diese verformung (bei mir warens 1 mm) bzw seitenkraft ist angesichts der wirkenden bremskräfte winzig. 
siehe da : 
kein singen, kein schleifen (nie wieder!)
kein quietschen
brachiale bremsleistung (möhöh. also das gefühlte optimum für diese sch***schwere uraltbremse eben)

vorgehen postmount: die bremszylinder einfahren und nicht zurückdrücken(belagsnachstellung usw.) eine schraube des bremssattels ganz lösen, die ander soweit dass es sich wie dicker honig bewegen lässt . die scheibe in die mitte zwischen die bremsbeläge bringen und dabei schauen dass der sattel halbwegs parallel zu scheibe ist. jetzt erst den hebel ziehen. die "honigschraube" darf sich dabei nur um ihre eigene achse drehen, aber nicht seitlich verschieben. dann die lose schraube handfest anziehen, dann im wechsel die schrauben entgültig festziehen.
jetzt hebel loslassen

bei IS gehts einfacher über die dünnen scheibchen.

ich hoffe manchem hilfts.

kann mir vorstellen dass das hier manche für pfuschig halten. aber meine transalp und div andere sachen hat es ohne probleme ausgehalten. 

danke habe fertig

ps: bei einem kumpel hat das bremsquietschen erst mit einer bewussten nicht-parallelstellung (!) des sattels um ca. 0,2mm aufgehört. die aufnahmen waren nachgefräst und ausgemessen worden, also fragt lieber nicht was der grund war...
fazit: probieren geht (eigentlich immer ) über studieren..


----------



## Cunelli (12. September 2008)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> vorgehen postmount: die bremszylinder einfahren und nicht zurückdrücken(belagsnachstellung usw.) eine schraube des bremssattels ganz lösen, die ander soweit dass es sich wie dicker honig bewegen lässt . die scheibe in die mitte zwischen die bremsbeläge bringen und dabei schauen dass der sattel halbwegs parallel zu scheibe ist. jetzt erst den hebel ziehen. die "honigschraube" darf sich dabei nur um ihre eigene achse drehen, aber nicht seitlich verschieben. dann die lose schraube handfest anziehen, dann im wechsel die schrauben entgültig festziehen.
> jetzt hebel loslassen


Sehr schön beschrieben, so stelle ich meine Bremsen auch immer ein. Mit einem kleinen Unterschied: ich lasse den Bremshebel komplett in Ruhe und bringe den Sattel von Hand und mit Augenmaß so in Position, dass die Beläge den gleichen Abstand zur Scheibe haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CUBEquattro (12. September 2008)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> nach ca. 6000 km und ca. 40 satteleinstellungen mit einer grimeca system 12 habe ich die folgenden erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> ...



hallo,
habe bereits alles probiert, ausrichten, Kupferpaste und ähnliche Produkte, entlüften und neu befüllen, beten, ignorieren.....und?.......
et funzt immer noch net!
Die Formula Bremsen haben einfach eine zu dünne Scheibe und zur Bremsscheibenmitte einen zu filigranen Aufbau, daher die Vibrationen.
eine dickere Bremsscheibe oder ein Aluspider, eliminiert meiner Meinung nach zu 100% DAS Problem!


----------



## fasj (12. September 2008)

Hi,
bei mir ist es so, dass ich bei jedem Belagwechsel die Einstellung eigendlich korregieren muss.

Das mit dem Klingen geht so, hab mich dran gewöhnt. 
Die Bremsleistung könnte besser sein. Irgendwie hört man immer wie brachial die OroK24 ist, meine nicht. Händler hat hier 2 mal schon entlüftet, irgendwie mehr geht nicht. Aber es reicht....

Was ich heftig finde ist der verschleiß. Da muss man ja fast ein Budget einplanen.
Ich hab mit den Belägen wegen der Bremsleistung experimentiert.
Es gab welche die waren echt nach 300 km unten (EBC rot->weich), und ich bin nicht der schlamfahrdownhiller.
Im Schnitt lieg ich bei so 600-900 km pro Belagsatz.
An der Bremsleistung hab ich nicht wirklich viel Unterschied gespürt. Eher beim Fading.
Aktuell fahr ich SwissStop vorn und Comfort hinten.

Ist das "normal" ?
Mein Kumpel fährt jetzt das zweite Jahr seine XT-Beläge.

fasj


----------



## Knauscamper (12. September 2008)

fasj schrieb:


> Die Bremsleistung könnte besser sein. Irgendwie hört man immer wie brachial die OroK24 ist, meine nicht.



Hallo fasj.

Die gleiche Feststellung habe ich auch gemacht. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt die K24 an einem Sting und ist von der Bremskraft begeistert. Eigentlich ist sie ihm schon zu hoch! Das kann ich von meiner K24 nicht behaupten. Habe auch die Swissstop Beläge schon probiert, die etwas besser sind als die Originalbeläge. Aber ich muß immer noch sehr kräftig am Hebel ziehen um das Hinterrad mal zum blockieren zu bringen.

Gruß


----------



## BlackUser (12. September 2008)

filo78 schrieb:


> Ja ist schön und gut ,aber wieso sollen wir das bezahlen wenn wir noch volle Garantie haben.


Wie lange hat man Garantie?

MfG


----------



## Tinu82 (12. September 2008)

hallo zusammen

fahre jetzt seit ungefähr 2monaten ein ams 125/k24 und bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. hatte am anfang das problem das die hintere bremsbacke an der scheibe geschleift hat.
ich habe dann das rad nach rechts gedrückt und danach den schnellspanner wieder angezogen. "darf" man das so überhaupt machen? oder hätte ich anstatt das rad die bremse verstellen müssen?

sorry für die vielleicht doofe frage...


----------



## BlackUser (12. September 2008)

Ok, habe es gefunden...
Garantien:

5 Jahre auf Rahmen(Außnahmen: Fritzz, Drop Zone, Flying Circus, Warrior, alle BMX: 2 Jahre),
2 Jahre auf Beschichtung oder Eloxal,
2 Jahre auf Anbauteile(ausgenommen Verschleißteile)

alles ab Verkaufsdatum


----------



## Zaphod1 (12. September 2008)

Mal eine Frage, das typische Schleifgeräusch und dieses hohe Singen / Kreischen scheint ja fast jeder zu haben. 

Aber bei mir kommt noch ein lautes metallisches Klopfen dazu, immer wenn der Untergrund uneben ist und v.a. wenn ich schnell fahre. Also bei steinigen Downhill passagen ists eigentlich dauernd zu hören. Meine Freunde wundern sich jedenfalls immer, da das ganze nicht sehr stabil klingt 

Das Geräusch klingt so ähnlich als würde man mit einem Metallstab (zb. Messer) gegen den Rahmen klopfen. Mein Mechaniker der sich super auskennt meint das wäre völlig normal, nur wundert mich dass nieman hier darüber schreibt. Habt ihr dieses Klopfen nicht ?


----------



## t3_chris (21. September 2008)

Hallo!

Habe an meinem Ltd CC auch das Problem mit dem Klirren der vorderen Scheibe, allerdings nur wenn ich in eine Kurve (nur auf Asphalt nicht auf Schotter) fahre. Ist hierbei die vorgehensweise mit dem Ausrichten des Sattels die selbe oder sprechen wir dann von einer anderen Ursache / Lösung des Problems?

Bisher wurde die Speichenspannung vorne erhöht, brachte aber leider nichts. (Ist eine 200mm Scheibe orig. Formula).

mfg
   chris


----------



## starkmusik.de (21. September 2008)

@ tinus:  so kannst du dir ziemlich schnell deine ausfallenden schrotten. ausserdem leidet der geradeauslauf ein wenig (vorausgesetzt, der rahmen war gerade geschweisst ) 
schau mal lieber von hinten ob beide laufräder noch exakt fluchten..

nee schmarrn: das sollte echt anders gehen, an der aufnahme. reicht der verstellbereich etwa nicht? dann scheibchen oder adapter nachfräsen, je nachdem.


----------



## fissenid (22. Oktober 2008)

HallO!

habe mit einem Techniker von Formular gesprochen. Das Problem mit dem klingeln kommt von zu schwachen Federn zwischen den Belägen, man muss die Feder austauschen dann ist das klingeln weg.

Die Schwingungen der Bremsen in den Rahmen sind noch nicht im Griff. Laut dem Techniker wurde an der Bremse nichts geändert, nur am Rahmen.
Z.B. am AMS125 wurden die Lager geändert und die Schwingungen entstehen auch am Prüfstand mit der K24 des letzten Jahres..... liegt wohl am Rahmen (laut Formular)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fasj (22. Oktober 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> ...Das Problem mit dem klingeln kommt von zu schwachen Federn zwischen den Belägen, man muss die Feder austauschen dann ist das klingeln weg....



Hi,
die Federn sind doch bei den Bremsbelägen dabei. Woher soll man den "stärkere" bekommen, hat er das auch gesagt ?

Danke für den Hinweis.

fasj


----------



## fissenid (23. Oktober 2008)

E-Mail an Formula, da sollte es Info geben!!




fasj schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Federn sind doch bei den Bremsbelägen dabei. Woher soll man den "stärkere" bekommen, hat er das auch gesagt ?
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis.
> ...


----------



## gostereo (23. Oktober 2008)

grüßt euch. 
ich habe mir nur die erste und die letzte seite durchgelesen. also kann es sein, daß ihr jetzt noch mal was lest, was ihr schon gelessen habt.
punkt 1. die bremse an sich ich *******.
punkt 2. nach dem ausrichten müsst ihr noch ein ganzes szückchen fahren, bis das gebimmel weg ist.
punkt 3. schon mal probiert, die feder auseinander zu ziehen(quasi spannen)?
meine oro gibt jetzt ruhe.


----------



## filo78 (9. Februar 2009)

Hat einer schon Erfahrung gemacht mit der neuen härteren Belag-Rückstellfeder.Damit soll ja laut Cube das problem behoben sein .


----------

